# Help me pick my centerpiece fish



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Ok so I'm setting up a 75g. The fish I have settled on are rams, apistos, cories, oto's, harlequin rasboras, and bristlenose plecos. One or 2 more surprise fish may make it in that list but as it stands I don't plan on it. As you can see almost all of those are bottom dwellers or at least close to the bottom. The harlequins I mostly got to fill the middle. I'm not sure yet but I may bet some hatchetfish....but really leaning against it at the moment. Anyway, I cant make up my mind on a centerpiece type fish. The fish I've considered are discus (too expensive and delicate for my tastes right now), angelfish (not my favorite fish but I can be happy enough with them...also I've heard that they may eat pick on smaller fish...neons are one of their natural foods), and pearl gourami's (not really sure if they get big or showy enough to be considered "centerpiece"). What do you guys think? I'm also open to other new suggestions. Also is there any chance I can do angels and the gouramis? Thanks.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I have a pearl in my 75 and she is very nice. Not quite a centerpiece but she is the queen! What about a moonlight gourami? Or some bigger rainbowfish to liven up the middle and top?


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I appreciate you being the only one to comment so far but the moonlight gourami just isn't my cup of tea. I also have considered some of the smaller rainbows to liven up the middle....still kinda tossing that idea around. As for your pearl...would you consider that a centerpiece if I had 3-5 of them? You say she is queen...would a pearl be too bold for more timid fish like rams and apistos?


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been looking around online and one of the fish a lot of people seem to like is the Denison barb. I just wanted to put it out there that while it would be good for a schooling type fish it's still not what I'm looking for as a centerpiece. I was actually thinking to do a small school of congo tetras but I haven't seen any in person yet so I'm not sure how colorful or flashy they are.


----------



## Full black guppy (Sep 12, 2014)

Good morning why do you not get some malawi in the tank or guppies


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

Malawi cichlids? I love cichlids, but an African in a community tank and probably softer water with all the plants? I would be happy with a few guppies but I wouldn't be satisfied with guppies as a focal point type fish.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

I have one beautiful female pearl. My husband says she is the prettiest fish in the tank. I think that is a close tie between my Boesemani and Denisons. She has been aggressive with newcomers (Boesemani), but it was mostly show and chasing- no damage. I have never kept rams or apistos, but since they are bottom dwellers they might be a non issue for pearls. My pearl was shy at first but now swims all over the tank. If you keep more than one though their breeding aggression and territoriality may become a problem. I don't keep more than one because I am not ready to deal with that. Sorry I don't have more answers for you.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

That's ok. I was considering multiple pearls only because someone else suggested keeping a few of these would be ok especially compared to multiple dwarf gourami. I do appreciate you sharing your own experience very much. The more info I can gather the better I can make a decision.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.aquariumdomain.com/images/fish_freshwater/RedSpottedSeverum4.jpg
Go big! Lol
I love my red severum but it's kinda iffy with the rasboras and otos as they may become snacks. But mine was fine with cories and if you buy it young it'll only become a problem once it grows.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

+1 on the severum. They are gorgeous. Could you skip the rasboras and otos and try something a little larger?

What about neon dwarf rainbows instead of the rasboras? Or some type of barb (denison? rosy?). You won't have enough algae right away for otos anyway and the bristlenose might be enough to keep the tank clean... or you could get 2 BNs.


----------



## huckleberry77 (May 31, 2014)

Odessa or Gold barbs, or diamond tetras might be a good replacement for the harlequins as well.


----------



## schoch79 (Jul 12, 2014)

I love severums and have had them in the past. I unfortunately already have the rasboras but if I didn't I would skip the otos in a heartbeat too. That said I am happy with the rasboras and enjoy watching them school, plus their colors are nice too.


----------

